# Spray head connection technique



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'll be installing my system next month at my new house. I installed my system at my old house and I didn't use swing joints and funny pipe for the spray heads. I just had them connected directly off the main line using PVC and threaded adapters.

Should I use swing joints and funny pipe this time, pros/cons? Thanks!


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I would use funny pipe. Easier to set correct height and angle when installing, and later if you need to raise the sprinkler or move it. Also offers more protection when driving over it with a lawn mower, vehicle, etc


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @Monocot Master... That makes sense.


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

10000% concur. I replace a riser about once a week. Mostly due to walking backwards & stepping on a perimeter sprinkler while spraying or cleaning up debris, riding over it with a Segway or ATV, etc.

Some of mine are admittedly a bit too high, but I still would go for "give" vs "no give" every time after realizing just how annoying it is to fix risers (even when they're easy).

And now, I'm off to fix the riser I broke while using the blowing to collect pine needles today. Grrrr.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm using 3/4" main lines. The spray body I'm using has a 1/2" female inlet. What would be the most reliable way to connect the spray body to the main line using funny pipe? I'm assuming a barbed 1/2" threaded elbow to connect the spray body, how about the connection to the main line? Thanks!


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Are your mains pvc?, or poly?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> I'm using 3/4" main lines. The spray body I'm using has a 1/2" female inlet. What would be the most reliable way to connect the spray body to the main line using funny pipe? I'm assuming a barbed 1/2" threaded elbow to connect the spray body, how about the connection to the main line? Thanks!


Same barbed elbow, into this tee.



You can either come out the top or the side, as shown here:


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes, PVC mains. @corneliani, should I use teflon tape for each threaded end? Thanks!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> Yes, PVC mains. @corneliani, should I use teflon tape for each threaded end? Thanks!


You can but be careful not to overtighten with it (it can make the thread deceivingly slippery). Consider pvc thread sealing compound as an alternative.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

corneliani said:


> Glen_Cove_5511 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, PVC mains. @corneliani, should I use teflon tape for each threaded end? Thanks!
> ...


No no no.

Do NOT use tape or compound on a swing joint as it isn't required.

Do yourself a favor and add a marlex street ell at the sprinkler body... you'll have a much better time making adjustments.

The tee directions doesn't *necessarily* matter but I always put the tee on it's side. Makes for a better install and also helps prevent damage to the main branch.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

burntfire said:


> Do NOT use tape or compound on a swing joint as it isn't required.


No pipe dope on swing joints? Mind educating me?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

burntfire said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > Glen_Cove_5511 said:
> ...


like most things, you hear opposing viewpoints on how/what things should be done.

Here's what Lasco Fittings says about this topic: https://www.lascofittings.com/threads

Hunter says 'no pipe dope' but i'm not sure if PVC compound falls in their oil-based thread compound restriction. Here's their explanation: https://www.hunterindustries.com/support/sprays-effects-pipe-dope-abs-plastic
And here's what I've seen used & recommended: https://www.ferguson.com/product/whitlam-blue-magic-4-oz-pvc-blue-pipe-joint-compound-wig4/_/R-1389753

And here's a good video from Ewing Irrigation as well: 




That Marlex swing joint looks really nice btw. I just used flex pipe between two 90 barbed ells, as my earlier post showed. 
How do you connect the swing joint to the branch tee? Do you feel comfortable without any sealant of any type at that connection??

Btw I overtightened and busted some valves using teflon tape and my propensity to get it as snug as I can get it and my irrigation supplier suggested that PVC thread compound as a better alternative. Different stroked for different folks I guess ??

EDIT: I just read this from a suppliers description on those Marlex ell's. Seems the material is soft enough to not require any tape or compound (??) and if so, are they implying that normal Sch40 PVC then requires teflon tape?? :?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Really cool info @corneliani thanks. I kind of vary between "pipe dope" or teflon depending on what I'm doing. Was always taught the "dope" was the proper way, but have used teflon like many others.


----------

